# Cutting a large block of chocolate into smaller chunks



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi all 

I am going to buy an 11lb block of Chocolate, and would like a recommendation or two on what the best way to cut it would be. And don't say, "a knife!" /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

I did this once before - yes, with a knife - and a really tough time. I got it done, but was hoping there would be an easier way. How does a restaurant do this?

Thanks in adva


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I use a big knife (12-inch chef), or a heavy cleaver.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I just melt it.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd just eat it. But instead you could get a sharp wood chisel and a hammer. Score the chocolate like masons do with stone. It should break cleanly along the score line.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Keep it whole and use it as needed.  Otherwise you can uh, use a knife.    Just put the tip of the knife into the chocolate and try to break it off into blocks. Or use a hammer.  Hold it up in your hand and take a few whacks at it.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Tip??? I'd use the heel... of a heavy knife. Like a stout German knife, not one if the thin or hard Japanese knives.


----------



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

foodpump said:


> I just melt it.


You want me to melt 11lb. of chocolate at once. Then what do I do with it?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


chefwriter said:


> I'd just eat it.


That's the point - gotta cut it up first!

Might try the chisel idea....


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Hatchet.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The 5 kg slabs were meant to be melted whole. oor smaller quantities, most chocolate co.s offer the same couverture or chocolate in small discs.

If you have a very sturdy table, you can line up the slab about halfway with the edge of the table and violently smash the slab, cracking it in half. You need a sturdy table for this, like a 1 1/2" thick maple top, you can bend or dent commercial s/s tables this way. D.a.m.h.I.k.t....... 

"Sawing" the slab with a serrated knife works, but it is tedious and time consuming. If you have a "beater knife and a propane torch you can accelerate the sawing with a hot knife.

And like others have said, start at a corner of the slab with a heavy knife and take small "nibbles", with a slicing motion, never try to slice off more than a 1/4" at a time. Do not "stab" with the tip of your knife or you can easily break off a tip. Slicing actions work best, violent "chopping" is a waste of time and energy,and you have far less control over the knife.

Melting, on the other hand takes very little effort. An electric heating blanket is ideal, as is the pilot light of many commercial gas ovens.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Butcher saw


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I bust those up into fairly large chunks purely to facilitate storage in the home kitchen cabinets. Have used most of the tools I suggested above. All work rather easily and, for me, easier than melting and re-mounding. Double wrap and ensure cool and moisture free storage. For use, shave off the required amount as described by foodpump.


----------

